# Customer Service you say



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Twenty paint samples, and I will pick up four more in the morning. When you have that client who just can't make a decision from a paint chip you sometimes have to just pack a few brushes. 

Guys at the paint store had fun with me thou. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I used to do that for free, not anymore since I started charging clients seem to like to pick colors on their own ha ha, but I will doit for free if its a job over 5,000, 

15 quarts for one room is my record.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like fun!
I got a bunch of 81/2 x 11 color sample cards from SW, mostly beiges and whites, but they sure help to hang on the wall when someone can't choose from the deck. I once spent an hour helping a customer trying to choose from 3 similar shades of beige, have fun with 20!


----------

